# 86mm diameter macro flash



## Jopa (Sep 5, 2017)

I'd like to start shooting macro again and purchase an EF version of the Sigma 180mm APO macro. Last time I used an A-mount version on my Sony A99 (both are sold a while ago  ). I remember I couldn't find a macro flash for the Sigma due to the large filter thread diameter (86mm), and I'm wondering if things have changed since 2013?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 5, 2017)

I use step-down rings for my sigma 150mm when using the MT-24 or MR-14, vignetting isn't an issue when shooting at F11 or narrower.
I've also had good results with a 270EX II velcro'd to the lenshood using a flash extender cable.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 5, 2017)

koenkooi said:


> I've also had good results with a 270EX II velcro'd to the lenshood using a flash extender cable.



I think that's an AWESOME idea - you should patent it  Going to try it myself with a wireless trigger. I have 2 x 600EX, but those are quite bulky, so most likely will buy some small inexpensive Chinese units and tape them to the hood. Thank you!


----------



## Adisanut (Nov 20, 2017)

I use Macro flash not teach me how to do it.


คาสิโนออนไลน์


----------

